

Ask HN: how's that CR-48 notebook working out for you? - petervandijck

Assuming you are using one for your day to day work.
======
mikecarlucci
I've found it to be a mixed bag, which really, as beta software and limited
hardware shouldn't be unexpected.

The good:

First, it helps if you were already a big user of the Google services. After
losing all my work when my laptop got soaked in college I was prepared for the
next go round. I've taken all my notes in Evernote (not the greatest writing
interface - fabulous for other things and importing docs) or Google Docs. I
exclusively use the Cr-48 for school except for writing papers because
footnotes and legal writing guidelines are just easier in Word.

All of my extensions synced over upon signing in, like on an Android phone.
LastPass worked right away without any hassles. Ditto for bookmarks.

There are a number of extensions/applications/webapps that can duplicate the
traditional desktop experience. Some, like the New York Times are really nice.
Simplenote in Chrome is just like any other browser. Some "webapps" are just
bookmarks. Like Mint. TweetDeck is nice and runs well but I never was a big
fan of it in general.

The free 100mb of 3G courtesy of Verizon has been a lifesaver because
honestly, either the software or hardware will drop WiFi and require turning
the machine off and on to get it back. And without the Internet, the
experience isn't so hot.

The mediocre:

Having been spoiled with a Macbook the trackpad on the Cr-48 isn't very
responsive and doesn't even handle two fingered scroll well. I don't fault
Google on that - it's a free laptop with minimal hardware, it's just a
frustration, not a ChromeOS issue. (likewise the screen isn't the best, but
again, hardware not software. the real devices should be better)

Sometimes I really want to have an application separate and even opening a new
window doesn't make it feel that way. You have to remember it's just a
browser. The clock app is a large box that pops up similar to a Gmail
notification. I think a little more start menu/taskbar like behavior as part
of the Chrome interface would be nice.

The filesystem is a pain. You don't usually need to access it, but when you do
it feels like you are in the wrong place. Integrating say, Dropbox would be
fantastic. Sync a few files to the SSD but most stay in the cloud. And the
user wouldn't ever have to see Unix style folder structures.

The bad: The Cr-48 looks like a laptop. It has a webcam, a full keyboard, USB
and even VGA. But unless rooted it is not a laptop. It is just a web browser.

Trying to keep in mind that the Cr-48 is not the hardware ChromeOS will always
use is tricky. Had I loaded it onto my laptop I probably would have quit using
it after a day or so. I honestly really like having a small, light, fast
browser in that form factor that can also do serious typing.

I don't consider, even after months of use, the iPad to be good for long
periods of typing. Even with a bluetooth keyboard it is an awkward experience.
The Cr-48 doesn't have that issue. It feels like any other laptop while
typing.

The problem with the Cr-48 is that I can't imagine when I would purchase a
device similar to it. Not as a second laptop. And I wouldn't make it my
primary machine supported by an iPad or other tablet and a smartphone to
divide my computing time.

Google TV is running Android right? And it has Chrome in top of that. Why not
do the same thing here? Why have ChromeOS and not just Android running Chrome
with the webapp store? People will get used to webapps without having a cloud-
only computer. If Honeycomb had Chrome instead of the standard Android browser
I don't see why Google couldn't toss it into something with a keyboard that
looked like a laptop but was really just tablet/smartphone guts without a
touchscreen. Even dualcore capable Gingerbread would be more than enough to
replace the Cr-48 in execution.

------
BasicObject
I love the cr-48. The only thing I wish I could have is a full emacs install
for use in a tab. I'll be completely satisfied once I figure that out. I have
a personal "cloud" at home so it's the perfect complement.

Hardware wise its great. I've had a 14 inch laptop and a 7 inch netbook and
this is the sweetspot. It can also run my 23 inch monitor.

The keyboard is similar to my Apple aluminum keyboard (the only Apple product
I own and admittedly love). But to my surprise it's more quiet than the Apple
keyboard.

The laptop's outer appearance is exactly what I've always dreamed of.

When more mSATA SSD's hit the market I will be upgrading it. I'd like to dual
boot chrome OS and a linux distro of my choice.

------
HardyLeung
I tried, but was underwhelmed. Too slow. Too many restrictions (CR-48 requires
a _complete_ migration to online with no exception, not that I wasn't aware of
it at the beginning).

~~~
petervandijck
So you are not using it anymore? Too slow is interesting, seeing Google's
focus on speed.

------
neuen
I've enjoyed using it - I was already checking my mail online, using Google
Docs and Calendar to manage my documents and time so the transition was pretty
smooth. It's become my daily browsing, bookmarking and emailing machine. As
for using it for any type of development, well - I can say I tried haha.

------
reustle
I would tell you if I got one :(

------
mvidal01
I wanted to like laptop. It's too slow and clunky for getting work done. Just
surfing it's ok but I prefer a bigger screen.

